#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Интернет-трансляция Намкая Норбу Ринпоче

## elmez

И вопрос, на каком языке будет трансляция?

Из рассылки Кунсангара

ПРЯМАЯ WEB-ТРАНСЛЯЦИЯ 18 АПРЕЛЯ 2004г.

С радостью сообщаем, что 18 апреля состоится прямая трансляция Учения Намкая Норбу Ринпоче с о.Маргарита.

Трансляция предназначена для широкого круга заинтересованных (в том числе для тех, кто еще не получал передачу).

Начало трансляции - в 18.00 по московскому времени. Продолжительность - примерно 2 часа.

ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ ИНСТРУКЦИИ
Трансляция будет проходить в формате RealAudio (только звук). Для прослушивания необходим персональный компьютер с выходом в Интернет и звуковой картой, а также программа RealPlayer, бесплатную версию которой можно скачать здесь: http://www.real.com

ПОДКЛЮЧЕНИЕ
Для подключения к трансляции воспользуйтесь этой страничкой: http://www.xs4all.nl/~loekjehe/webcast/
или этой:  http://IG.newz.ru/webcast/
или этой:  http://members.ams.chello.nl/a.jehee/

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Насколько я знаю, трансляция будет на английском языке.

Послушайте, скачать архив с мп3 предыдущей трансляции не получается только у меня или у кого-то ещё есть подобная проблема?

----------


## elmez

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *Послушайте, скачать архив с мп3 предыдущей трансляции не получается только у меня или у кого-то ещё есть подобная проблема?*


У меня тоже не скачивается

----------

